# Personal chef for one night?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My sister-in-law and her husband are marking their 25th wedding anniversary later this month. We long-distance relatives are trying to think of a gift that would suit them. Since her health is up and down lately, our first thought of a weekend getaway is out. I thought of somehow finding a private chef to come in and make a wonderful, romantic meal for them. (She has some food allergies, so this would be ideal, I'm thinking.)

I'm asking for some help in finding a private chef who would do such a job in the Oak Ridge/Knoxville (Tennessee) area this month. I have no idea of the cost, either, so some picture of what this gift might cost would be helpful.

Thanks in advance,
Mezzaluna


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I'm sorry I can't help you finding a personnal chef. I just wanted to say it is such a great idea Mezz. I am sure your sister will love it. 

Good luck on the search!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Good luck,and what a sweet idea.

http://www.personalchef.com/TN.htm

http://www.pcnchef.com/us_results.php?state=TN

http://www.chefworks-pcs.com/chef-bat.htm

http://www.pcnchef.com/us.html


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't think that you need to limit your search to "personal chefs". You may well find a local restaurant chef who would love to do it. Or he may have a sous or better line cook who would like to do it. Just a suggestion in case you can't find a personal chef.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What a nice and thoughtful idea Mezz. Please keep us posted on your findings. :chef:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks for the links and the ideas, everyone! CC, I've already sent out an inquiry. Nashville is pretty far from where they live, but perhaps he can connect me with someone closer to their home.


----------



## cindylay (Apr 10, 2009)

I'd love to prepare a special meal for them. I do a good bit of private cooking and get rave reviews.

cindy


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Cindy, welcome to cheftalk.....the date in the upper lefthand corner of the posts tells you when the posts were made. Mezz's was in 2002......


----------



## cindylay (Apr 10, 2009)

Ha! Guess I missed that one!!! Thanks for the info on how to read the post.:lol:


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

That does beg the question: How did this turn out?


----------

